# MBTI type and your favorite season



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

ESFP - Spring


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

INFP - Winter

As a Brazilian, seasons don't change much though. But at least in the city where I live (which is located on the coast) winter gets more windy and it has a comfortable enough temperature. Summers are just too hot.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ESFP/ISFP - I like the idea of Fall, but Summer is better in actuality for me. Warm Fall days are the best though imo. I get the warmth I love + the scenery, and don't have to worry about bugs all up in my nostrils.


----------



## PumpkinSpice (Sep 12, 2016)

INTP- *Winter!* :kitteh:


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

INTP 
Summer, as I hate the cold. 
Although I do slightly like Autumn.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

INFP 

And I like both spring and summer. I like the in-between when it is rainy but still warm out. I don't like the beginning of spring when the snow melts and gets all slushy and cold... yuck! 

@Swirl, agreed. I can't stand the cold either


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

INFP and chose spring as well. Not hot or cold, just right roud:


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

Enfp-winter


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

ISFP - Autumn

I love how beautiful it is in the fall. Where I am the change isn't as pretty as some people get but it's still lovely. I like the cooling of the air and the smell of it, the return of constellations in the sky I've missed seeing. Autumn has some fun holidays...it doesn't have my favorite, Groundhog Day, but we get fall festivals, Halloween, Thanksgiving in the States, so it's still a good time.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

ISFP, winter because when it's summer the temperature is usually around 34°C when it's sunny, I wish I was exaggerating


----------



## Captain Cam (Apr 27, 2012)

ENFP - Winter. I love snow (when I get it) and getting home to warm up. Also, Christmas. <3


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

INFJ - Fall. But only late Fall.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

INTP - fall is my favorite. Not too hot, not too cold, and no annoying spring allergies to worry about.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

INTP - Spring


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

INFJ - Summer


----------



## Falsify Honestly (Jan 6, 2017)

INTJ - Fall


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

INFJ 

Winter.


----------



## notsoserious (Aug 15, 2016)

INTP summer


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

sicksadworlds said:


> ISFP, winter because when it's summer the temperature is usually around 34°C when it's sunny, I wish I was exaggerating


Haha, you should come to my neck of the woods, during summer temperatures of around 40 C are not unusual!! I understand though, in winter, you can always put on more layers but in summer there's only so much you can do before you're in a t-shirt and underwear bent over a fan, just praying for it to end.


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm surprised autumn isn't getting as much love in this poll, I thought it would be the most popular or second most popular choice and spring would come fourth!


----------



## ultraviolxnce (Jan 7, 2016)

ISFP- Fall

Where I live, the summer can become really humid and disgusting, and the winter is ridiculously cold. Whereas in the fall, it's a nice balance of both, and the scenery is beautiful so that's a plus.


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

INTP - spring
Winter and fall are so cold, summer is just rain 24/7, so spring remains


----------



## gingermouse (Jan 11, 2017)

INFJ - Fall!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Every season because they're all fucking unique


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

intj - nothing compares to spring after winter is finally over


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

INTP

Spring = Fall >>> Summer = Winter

I voted for Spring.


----------



## Moondust (Jan 11, 2017)

INFP- fall
Beautiful, peaceful, colorful... love it!


----------



## severn (Jun 24, 2016)

ISTP- Autumn. Winter too. Spring its nice due Nature, but Def love Autumn the most.


----------



## Master of Gods (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm ENTP and I like Fall. In region South of Brazil, seasons are well defined =)


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

INFJ.

Winter, but Fall is a close second. I've never been a big fan of Spring or Summer. I love cuddling up in coats/blankets and everything else as a defense against the cold and I love snow.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP- fall.


----------



## AwkwardRobotCat (Jan 8, 2017)

Intp: 
All because I can't decide and like them all. (Although a hypothetical season would be way cool- like on another planet or universe )


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

showbzz said:


> INTP - spring
> Winter and fall are so cold, summer is just rain 24/7, so spring remains


Where the fuck do you live that summer is rainy 24/7?
Calling winter cold indicates that you live in the northern hemisphere.

And how is that a bad thing? Rain is awesome - especially warm rain.

...

Where I come from, it only rains occasionally in the summer, and when it does, it's a thunderstorm.

September is moderate in temperature. October is when is starts to get cold, November is disgusting, so is December if not for Christmas and shit. January is when it starts to snow, and the snow here is weak. February is like November only on the other side of the calendar, except for the occasional snow. March is when it starts to pick up again. April and May are moderate. The spring has its fair share of rain. June I can still tolerate, but is getting hot. July and August are unbearably hot.


----------



## JavAlantern (Nov 2, 2016)

Infp - Spring 


Duh, the Best


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

INFP, fall


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I honestly don't really mind the auld seasons as long as I'm warm, so summer :sun-smiley: but then it gets too warm and I'm like "it's too fuckin hot..." :dejection:


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

ENFJ–Spring
Everything begins to come back to life and I love the beautiful explosion of flowers!


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Endologic said:


> Where the fuck do you live that summer is rainy 24/7?
> Calling winter cold indicates that you live in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> And how is that a bad thing? Rain is awesome - especially warm rain.
> ...


I'm from the Netherlands, actually it's rainy all year long but in summer it's just the worst. Last summer we had the wettest June ever, with like 200 mm rain, and also it rained non-stop for about 60 hours at some point. I came to uni soaked to the bone every day that month, awful. 
Got this from Wikipedia:
Ice days (maximum temperature below 0*°C (32*°F)) usually occur from December until February, with the occasional rare ice day prior to or after that period. Freezing days (minimum temperature below 0*°C (32*°F)) occur much more often, usually ranging from mid-November to late March, but not rarely measured as early as mid-October and as late as mid-May. On average, snow can occur from November to April, but sometimes occurs in May or October too.
Warm days (maximum temperature above 20*°C (68*°F)) in are usually found in April to October, but in some parts of the country these warm days can also occur in March, or even sometimes in November or February. Summer days (maximum temperature above 25*°C (77*°F)) are usually measured from May until September, tropical days (maximum temperature above 30*°C (86*°F)) are rare and usually occur only in June to August.
Precipitation throughout the year is distributed relatively equally each month. Summer and autumn months tend to gather a little more precipitation than the other months, mainly because of the intensity of the rainfall rather than the frequency of rain days (this is especially the case in summer, when lightning is also much more frequent).
The number of sunshine hours is affected by the fact that because of the geographical latitude, the length of the days varies between barely eight hours in December and nearly 17 hours in June.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ENFP - Summer will always be my favourite season, though the first warm day in spring that brings the summers nostalgic feelz back is the best day in the whole year.

I have to mention that I love autumn in the places that blossom the most beautiful maple trees. Aside from Sakura trees, the maple trees are sexy af


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

showbzz said:


> I'm from the Netherlands, actually it's rainy all year long but in summer it's just the worst. Last summer we had the wettest June ever, with like 200 mm rain, and also it rained non-stop for about 60 hours at some point. I came to uni soaked to the bone every day that month, awful.
> Got this from Wikipedia:
> Ice days (maximum temperature below 0*°C (32*°F)) usually occur from December until February, with the occasional rare ice day prior to or after that period. Freezing days (minimum temperature below 0*°C (32*°F)) occur much more often, usually ranging from mid-November to late March, but not rarely measured as early as mid-October and as late as mid-May. On average, snow can occur from November to April, but sometimes occurs in May or October too.
> Warm days (maximum temperature above 20*°C (68*°F)) in are usually found in April to October, but in some parts of the country these warm days can also occur in March, or even sometimes in November or February. Summer days (maximum temperature above 25*°C (77*°F)) are usually measured from May until September, tropical days (maximum temperature above 30*°C (86*°F)) are rare and usually occur only in June to August.
> ...


Lol, we're neighbors! Greetings, I'm from (west) Germany.
((Born in the US, grew up in Germany, moved back to the US.))

_...in that case, it must be the altitude._


----------

